# Those with one dog?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

When I had Beamer alone in my apartment, I still bought the biggest bag.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

We get the biggest bag possible--as long as it's the cheapest per oz. We have a Vittles Vault to keep it all fresh. 

Amazon.com: Vittles Vault 50-Pound Stackable: Pet Supplies

It's well constructed, and it seals air tight. When it's cinched down just finger snug, I can't squeeze air out of it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

When it was just Lucky who ate 2 cups daily I still bought the big bag.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I get the biggest bag. For Molly's food, that's 28.6 lbs. I store it in the bag in the Vittles Vault mentioned above. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it's best (cheapest) to buy the largest bag possible. Even if you have a small dog you can split the bag into 2 or 3 different sealed containers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When I had just Jacks eating kibble, a 15lb bag lasted a couple months. Now I'm down to one month with the two, but that's preferable to dealing with stale cruddy food if the food sits there in the container too long. 

Back when we used to buy larger bags, I would throw away the last couple pounds because it was too disgusting to feed my dogs, and even the last 5 pounds or so would start looking questionable.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max is fed 3 cups per day of Acana Wild Prairie. We buy it a a specialty pet store about 12 miles away. I have to make a special trip, so I purchase two 28 pound bags at a time.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I actually just ordered enough Orijen to get me through the whole summer. I prefer it to be stored in my climate controlled house instead of some steaming hot warehouse all summer.

I couldn't imagine throwing away kibble. Again, just store half the bag in an airtight container and don't open it until the first half bag is gone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I couldn't imagine throwing away kibble. Again, just store half the bag in an airtight container and don't open it until the first half bag is gone.


The containers we keep the dog food in are airtight, and we always keep the food in the bags as additional preservation. The fact is though by the time you are 3 months into the same bag, you are getting kibble that looks pretty stale. I think I read somewhere that when you get these dog food bags, they are already 1-2 months old. 

If you are going through a 30-40 bag of dog food faster than 2 months, that obviously would be quite different. I could probably get both guys on a 30lb bag of food to save money and stretch the food out for 40-50 days again vs 30 (and I've looked into that), but back when I was feeding only Jacks a 30lb bag of food would have lasted us close to 4 months. That's way too long. 

Between Jacks and Bertie, I'm feeding them a total of 3 cups of Nutrisource a day. Nutrisource there is 80 cups in a 18lb bag of dog food, which puts us right below 30 days. 

Bertie has been eating 1 cup of PP Performance a day, which is about the same size and weight as the Nutrisource kibble. In theory, that means there's 80 cups in a bag. Which means 80 days worth of food. We haven't even made a dent in his food bag, which... yes, means that at some point I'm going to toss a couple pounds of dog food.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I buy the large bag. I have a XL Simple Human Airtight container. *I love it!* Comes with a 1 cup scoop and has a removable zero BPA liner +10yr guarantee.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We buy the biggest bag possible and stick it in a vittle vault. If it is getting stale - i must not be noticing it because we are at the bottom of the barrel right now and it looks fine. Last time I got two bags at once.... Because trust me, it is better if I stay out of the pet stores. Some women like to buy shoes or purses or clothes.... I like to buy dog toys. Its a curse. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> We buy the biggest bag possible and stick it in a vittle vault. If it is getting stale - i must not be noticing it because we are at the bottom of the barrel right now and it looks fine. Last time I got two bags at once.... Because trust me, it is better if I stay out of the pet stores. Some women like to buy shoes or purses or clothes.... I like to buy dog toys. Its a curse.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is me! My boyfriend says I'm not allowed in petco or dog stores by myself because I'm always looking at new things to buy for Chester. Even when going to target I have to stop at the dog section last time they had this really hard bear for 99 cents I bought one and I should of bought more because Chester still hasn't destroyed it.

To answer the OP's question I do the same as above buy the largest and store it its better for both of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We also buy the medium I believe it is 18 lbs? I also don't like it to sit too long.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I usually buy the 30# bag. I've never noticed a problem with it getting stale.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

I also think alot of folks don't realize that dry food can be frozen to preserve freshness. So, even if you freeze just that last portion of the bag that might be stale by the time you get to it otherwise, you are ahead of the game because you will no longer have to throw it out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Keragold said:


> I also think alot of folks don't realize that dry food can be frozen to preserve freshness. So, even if you freeze just that last portion of the bag that might be stale by the time you get to it otherwise, you are ahead of the game because you will no longer have to throw it out.


I would think the nutrients in the food would degrade being frozen... ? 

FWIW - I don't mind throwing out the food. I spend more than $30 on my coffee per week. Not even counting food. Not sure about the thinking spending less than that per month for my dogs. 

I'll take a picture of what I see when I get down to the bottom of Bertie's bag and show a picture of kibble that comes off the top of the next dog food bag. 

I haven't experienced this issue since we do not keep a bag longer than 40-50 days on average. Bertie's dog food will be pushing 80 days probably and I guarantee it will have that off color look and flecky stuff.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

When we go camping we get the huge 80lb bags because they have the best value per lb. one exeption was like 8 years bag when we got royal canin (which I regret in itself) and for some reason the second smallest bag was cheapest per lb so we just bought like a dozen. The rest of the year we feed exclusively raw, but even then, the more meat we buy, the cheaper it gets


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Megora said:


> I would think the nutrients in the food would degrade being frozen... ?
> 
> FWIW - I don't mind throwing out the food. I spend more than $30 on my coffee per week. Not even counting food. Not sure about the thinking spending less than that per month for my dogs.
> 
> ...


Holy hell, 30 per week on coffee, I have 3 cups a day and I don't spend that much, don't you guys have like a Tim hortons down there or something lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuco said:


> Holy hell, 30 per week on coffee, I have 3 cups a day and I don't spend that much, don't you guys have like a Tim hortons down there or something lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We DO have Timmy's here. But I'm a snob when it comes to coffee. I tried their coffee once... and didn't take a second sip. Same thing happened with DD's. 

My mom is addicted to them for some reason.

We aren't "down there" w/regards to Toronto. You guys are just 4 hours east.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tuco said:


> Holy hell, 30 per week on coffee, I have 3 cups a day and I don't spend that much, don't you guys have like a Tim hortons down there or something lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


$30 is basically one cup of coffee for 6 days. I'm a cheapy and get coffee on the go from Am/PM or Circle K. $1.00 for a 32 oz cup of coffee. Yum!!! That was my go-to during high school and college. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora gnoshes on goose crap on a daily basis so I worry little about her food getting too stale for her liking. Therefore, I buy the big bags. They last about 2 months.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I buy Sydney the big bag of Acana. It lasts two months. I fold the top over and pin it shut.

Am I doing something wrong by not putting it in something??


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Florabora said:


> Flora gnoshes on goose crap on a daily basis so I worry little about her food getting too stale for her liking. Therefore, I buy the big bags. They last about 2 months.


Ahhh yes... That's known to be quite a delicacy for Illinois Goldens!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> I buy Sydney the big bag of Acana. It lasts two months. I fold the top over and pin it shut.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong by not putting it in something??


I'd say, no, you are doing nothing wrong. I don't think you really need to bother with putting it in something else if you are feeding it all in two months. Personally though (I go overboard on things), I would split new bag in half. When you open a new bag, pour half of it in the old empty bag. Then tape one of the bags shut after expressing as much air as possible. Store the taped up bag in a cool dry space.


----------

